

Mark Shuttleworth on the interest rate cut - reitzensteinm
http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/139

======
gscott
I thought interest rates should rise, that way people would start putting
money back into the dollar. We are still at a point where people are undecided
what is better long term the Euro or the Dollar. This is going to drag the
dollar so low when it perks back up people may not switch back out of the
Euro.

